# utiliser une souris bluetooth apple sur windows 10?



## billboc (12 Décembre 2019)

bonjour

je n'arrive à trouver un moyen de réduire la vitesse de la flèche de la souris bluetooth Apple que je tente d'utiliser sur windows 10 (bootcamp) 

y a t-il la possibilité d'installer des drivers ?

merci bonne journée


----------



## Locke (12 Décembre 2019)

billboc a dit:


> je n'arrive à trouver un moyen de réduire la vitesse de la flèche de la souris bluetooth Apple que je tente d'utiliser sur windows 10 (bootcamp)


Aucun souci avec ma Magic mouse 2.







billboc a dit:


> y a t-il la possibilité d'installer des drivers ?


Ils sont bien installés par défaut en fin d'installation de Windows.

Si tu vas sous Windows dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques, est-ce que tu des icônes avec un triangle jaune contenant un point d'exclamation ? Si oui, tu fais un double-clic dessus et tu fais la mise à jour. Attention, ça ne fonctionne pas pour tout !


----------



## billboc (12 Décembre 2019)

ah oui moi dans le panneau de configuration elle apparait comme une souris bluetooth générique... avec aucun réglage possible
et aucune flèche jaune dans le gestionnaire de périphérique...
je me demande si j'ai une Magic mouse 1 ou 2 et si cela peut avoir son importance ?


----------

